# Don't have sheep, just wondering if this normal



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

Found it on our local Cl, is this normal...does this make it special...and that's why it's so highly priced??? Around here, Barbado go $50 a piece, boy or girl. Just wondering. Thanks for letting me ask some ? and Thanks in advance for the answers. 


http://odessa.craigslist.org/grd/2194594206.html


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

after a lot of google-ing wow.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 3, 2011)

I have no clue if that's normal or not (the price) but I'd not pay it.  I guess they think his third horn is unique enough to charge that much.  You can't eat horns though!


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 3, 2011)

> Don't have sheep, just wondering if this normal


Yes, it is quite normal not to have sheep, many people don't 

I would tend to wonder whether the ram in question has maybe some Jacob blood in him, which would account for the extry horn in a higher-probability way than 'a separate mutation'.

I agree they are nuts, but OTOH you only have to find *one* sucker to pay a buncha money and that's all it takes to make a tidy profit 

Pat


----------



## rebecca100 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm thinking part Jacob too.  It is not unusual for a Jacob to have 4 or 6 horns.  There are a couple of other  breeds that have extra horns.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> > Don't have sheep, just wondering if this normal
> 
> 
> Yes, it is quite normal not to have sheep, many people don't
> ...


  I'm actually thinking about adding some sheep here, from my google 'n' people like to hunt them and it's grand to have that on your wall.......


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 6, 2011)

Some strains of Barbados sheep are multi-horned as well. I know that Jacob breeders prefer an even number of horns, so I think in that breed a 3-horned animal would be worth less than a 4-horned or probably a nice 2-horned, for aesthetic reasons. I don't know if that's a reasonable price for a multi-horn Barbados or not, but I bet someone would pay it because it's a weird sheep.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't know if it's normal or not...

Kind of looks like he has a pinwheel on his head though


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 7, 2011)

That's strange looking.  I'd much rather pay for a normal American Blackbelly with a gorgeous set of normal horns.....for less money too!  Someone will probably pay it though, just because it's different.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Barbados rams sell for 250 on average around here. He does look like he has a good body and build on him. I'd have to see the bloodlines and things like that before I'd be able justify prices.


----------



## pairadice (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say that the ad is meant to appeal to trophy hunters.  Good stock can go for big money in some areas.  There's probably some Jacob or Navajo Churro blood in this guy.


----------

